# Which One To Buy



## VarDOS (Jul 1, 2008)

I Have 
Processor - Intel(TM) Core2 Duo - E4500
Motherboard - Intel D946GZis
RAM - DDR2 1GB/667 MHz
Monitor - SAMSUNG SyncMaster 740NW - 17" WideScreen

I Want To Buy An Graphics Card

Which One To Buy Which Is Sutiable For My System ?

I Have The Budget Of 5k


----------



## Roadripper (Jul 1, 2008)

8600gt FTW... coudl extend ur budget by 1k then 9600gso ...bt ur board wont be able to get the juice of the card..


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 3, 2008)

can i go for 8800


----------



## RexRazr (Jul 3, 2008)

8800GS will be much higher than ur budget...get a factory overclocked 8600GT (with 256MB DDR3 memory...not 512 DDR2)...higher cards wont be able to perform at full strength bcoz of ur procy and mobo


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 3, 2008)

^his proccy is good enough to run those cards.i'd suggest getting a 9600gso only if u want some long timer.it will cost 1k more.
Else the msi/palit 8600gt 256mb is fine.


----------



## RexRazr (Jul 4, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^his proccy is good enough to run those cards.



not so much under the stock condition i presume 
anyways...9600GSO is always a much better card than any 8600GT if raising budget is possible


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 4, 2008)

Your proccy is fine....
Go for 8600GT ...... Works fine ...

And if ur budget permits ... Go for 9600 GSO


----------



## sonicspeed (Jul 4, 2008)

Sir for 17 inch monitor- 9600gso is better & it is much better than 8600gt


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 4, 2008)

Wat Will Be The Cost Of 9600gso


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 4, 2008)

^ Palit 9600GSO for 6300-6500 bucks


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 6, 2008)

I Dont Want To Go For Palit.

Can U Tell Me About nvidia cost.


----------



## Demonkiller (Jul 6, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> I Dont Want To Go For Palit.
> 
> Can U Tell Me About nvidia cost.


 
Palit is a Distributer for Nvidia cards.
its PALIT (nVidia) 9600GSO


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 6, 2008)

there's no 9600GSO by any other brand .go for a 8600gt then

and FYI Palit also controls Gainward btw.no one ever has posted a complaint anywhere + the cards dont have any issues at all.besides EVGA and XFX use Nvidia's design and sell restamped models.ok evga does some ocing..only brands like ASUS/MSI/PALIT/Leadtek do some work to make things better,at least in cooling dept.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 7, 2008)

Iam Upgrading My RAM Too To 2 GB

With 9600 GSO Then Will I Able To Play Games Like

Call Of Duty 4

Assistance Creed

Crysis

GTA : IV

............................


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 7, 2008)

^ yes


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 8, 2008)

does this graphic card has heating problem


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 8, 2008)

no not at all.the cards with heat issues are the 8600,8800 series by *XFX* only.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 9, 2008)

r there any special specifications for buying this card

means any ddr2 CARD

PCi Slot Card

any????


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 9, 2008)

u only need a PCI Express 1.0 slot or above to run this.
means if ur pc has a PCI Express slot,u can run it.check ur motherboard's manual for more


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

sonicspeed said:


> Sir for 17 inch monitor- 9600gso is better & it is much better than 8600gt


MUCH BETTER. For the resolutions used in a 17" screen, 6600GSO performs the way 8800GT does on a 19" WideScreen LCD screen.


Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> Iam Upgrading My RAM Too To 2 GB
> 
> With 9600 GSO Then Will I Able To Play Games Like
> 
> ...


100000000% yes.
Unluckily for you and me, GTA: IV is not available for PC.


----------



## spindoc (Jul 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> MUCH BETTER. For the resolutions used in a 17" screen, 6600GSO performs the way 8800GT does on a 19" WideScreen LCD screen.
> 
> 100000000% yes.
> Unluckily for you and me, GTA: IV is not available for PC.


6600GSO is an old card. will it be good enough to play the above games at medium-low settings on a 17" CRT monitor.

what is the likely cost of a 8600GT 256MD DDR3?


----------



## pimpom (Jul 9, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> Iam Upgrading My RAM Too To 2 GB
> With 9600 GSO Then Will I Able To Play Games Like
> Call Of Duty 4
> Assistance Creed
> ...


To keep things in perspective, my son plays COD4 with a 7600GT, AMD64 single-core 3000+ and 1GB RAM. It shows noticeable frame drop only when all settings are pushed very high. Crysis is quite playable. I don't know about the other games as I don't play games much myself. An 8600GT-E4500 combo is much faster than this.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 10, 2008)

I Heared Something About PSU 400W or something 200W Needed For And Graphic Card

And Graphic Card Take More Electricity. Wat Is It?


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 10, 2008)

A generic psu can run ur rig but u can't overclock.which psu do u own?


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 10, 2008)

can u tell me wat is psu? and where it is?

can u tell me wat is overclocking?


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 10, 2008)

PSU=Power supply

Overclocking- increasing the default speed of your ram/processor/graphics card..like if ur processor is 2.4ghz and u run it on 3.4ghz or anything more than 2.4ghz, its overclocking.i dont think ur motherboard supports it though


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 10, 2008)

PSU Means SMPS or Any Thing Other


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

^^ yea.. PSU == SMPS.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 10, 2008)

then how to know whether it is 400W or something other..........


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 10, 2008)

written on all PSU's be it any brand.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 10, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> I Heared Something About PSU 400W or something 200W Needed For And Graphic Card
> 
> And Graphic Card Take More Electricity. Wat Is It?


Ok I Come Back To My First Point 

Can I Run My GFX On A generic psu ?


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 10, 2008)

yes..all u need is a 4pin molex to 6pin pci connector which is supplied with every card.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey Friends

I Have Saw One 9600GSO GFX on This Forum. Like This

*xtreview.com/images/Palit%20geForce%209600GSO%20sonic.jpg

But On nvidia site they show it like this

*mexfull.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/nvidia-9600-gso-card.jpg

WHY IS THIS DIFFERENCE?


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 16, 2008)

Both The Gfx Card R Of Same Brand
Palit And Nvidia

Then Why There Is Difference??

If I Would Buy The Gfx Card Then Which One I Will Buy???


----------



## skippednote (Jul 16, 2008)

just the cooling and show of the later one is better  than the previous


----------



## Pathik (Jul 16, 2008)

Palit has just changed the Fan and heatsink. The underlying chip is the same.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 16, 2008)

No But Is The Second One Costly????

And Is It Avaliable In Market????


----------



## acewin (Jul 17, 2008)

buddy, it means you have never got your PSU replaced, heehe.

I think the description would be written on side of the PSU, left or right.
generally PSU are 300W and they are mostly not branded which comes like in Rs. 500.
Everyone will suggest you to get a good PSU spending around 2K which has 400W output, PSU from a good company.

secondly the gfx card's board is covered, mostly to prevent dust and certainly for the sho off. But I do not think it would be a problem in other palit one, neither it would mean that one is better.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 17, 2008)

I am Planning To Buy A 32" Sony or SAMSUNG LCD TV.

I am goin to use it both as a tv and a monitor.

so will 9600GSO Card Support 32" Screen??


----------



## acewin (Jul 18, 2008)

well if it has dvi or hdmi port, I would say it will support.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 18, 2008)

The TV Has It?

But Will The GFX Card Support 32" ???

Bcause I am going to use the tv as monitor just for gamin purpose.

By The Way What Will Be The Resolution Of The 32" Screen???


----------



## acewin (Jul 19, 2008)

I hope so, because they say in these LCD monitors they are PC compatible.
But one more question are you really planning this for all purpose. I can understand for movie watching but for all use, I do not know, because, PC monitors have bit different built in general, but again people do use these monitors to run there playstations and XBOX. So I think and hope it should work all well. Cannot say exactly because have not tried.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 19, 2008)

I am Going Use It To Watching Movies And For Gaming Purpose.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 20, 2008)

I Have 200W PSU


----------



## acewin (Jul 20, 2008)

it would be less if you powering with it whole of your system. unless its only for graphic card or how are you trying to manage it all.
at minimum a 300W PSU would be needed and recommendedly 400W


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry It Is 400W.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 23, 2008)

Buying NVIDIA 9600GSO Card But Is The Second One Avaliable In Market????

And Also I Need To Upgrade My Cooler Fan???


----------

